# I love photography!



## Emz (Jun 3, 2014)

Wildlife photography and history are my passions! Me and my dad will grab our cameras and head out every weekend, we have been going a lot lately because this is the best time to see the birds in migration, like warblers.
bird photography is particularly my favorite
Im not sure how to post pictures though  These are all messed up...


----------



## Emz (Jun 3, 2014)

Ah ha! I did it!


----------



## escorial (Jun 3, 2014)

so nice


----------



## Emz (Jun 3, 2014)

Really? Thanks!


----------



## Emz (Jun 3, 2014)

The first ones were bad cuz i didn't know how to post them, the second ones are better!


----------



## escorial (Jun 3, 2014)

the avatar gets a 10 out of 10..what a face!


----------



## Emz (Jun 4, 2014)

Ty! She is my life!


----------



## BabyGizmo (Jun 4, 2014)

Emz said:


> Wildlife photography and history are my passions! Me and my dad will grab our cameras and head out every weekend, we have been going a lot lately because this is the best time to see the birds in migration, like warblers.
> bird photography is particularly my favorite
> Im not sure how to post pictures though  These are all messed up...




I am actually a professional photographer. I think you have really great potential. What kind of camera do you have?


----------



## Emz (Jun 4, 2014)

Wow, awesome!
A used Panasonic DMV- fz35


----------



## BabyGizmo (Jun 4, 2014)

Those are decent little cameras. Not cheap. But in all honestly. If you really want to get into it. Could I recommend getting a camera with a detachable lens? They are a lot more versatile. I would look into getting a Canon Rebel. I have the T3i. Its a great camera. I think you would be impressed.


----------



## Emz (Jun 4, 2014)

I have to buy my own cameras and  I'm only 14 so I'm saving for things like cars, lol... But yes, i will look into it! Thanx so much!


----------



## BabyGizmo (Jun 4, 2014)

If you want. I just started my own thread with some pictures I took over the last year. Titled M&M Photography. You should check it out.

Does your high school have a photography class? One with school owned cameras? I actually bought one from my school when they were upgrading. Its something to look into. Otherwise I know you can go into refurbished shops and some decent ones fairly cheap. Maybe when I convince my boyfriend to buy me a new camera I'll sell you mine. Shes seen some wear and tear over the last two years.


----------



## Emz (Jun 4, 2014)

Haha, ya, mine too, and im in 8th, but I'm going into 9th so idk if they have it or not...
(i didnt get held back lol)


----------



## BabyGizmo (Jun 4, 2014)

Emz said:


> Haha, ya, mine too, and im in 8th, but I'm going into 9th so idk if they have it or not...
> (i didnt get held back lol)



Congrats on making it to high school dear. I graduated 4 years ago. The time goes by fast, so live it up while you can. If you would like, I can coach you with some tips about photography. Although I do not know how to work your camera, I think my advice would still be helpful if you really would like to get into it.


----------



## Emz (Jun 4, 2014)

Yes, my dad helps me as well, and both my uncles a pro photographers, but i would love if you helped too, thx!!


----------

